# Clomid, AF pains 6-7 days after ovulation



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi guys

Advice please  

Been on 100mg clomid for the last 3 cycles and I found  I get AF pains in my left side and a lower backache 6-7 days after ovulation, does anyone else gets these symptoms.  Scans showed 3 follies on the right (not sure what size) and 1 on the left which measured 19mm last month.

Confused  I sure am!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry you're getting all these pains 

Unfortunately clomid side effects can cause all sorts of symptoms anytime during your cycle. Your ovaries will have been working extra time so that's probably why you're getting all these aches & pains.

Sounds like you had one really good mature follie on the left...follies need to be minimum of about 18mm to rupture & release an egg & grow about 1-2mm per day. Any follies that don't mature will breakdown & be reabsorbed back into the body.

Have you had progesterone level blood tests 7 days past ovulation to confirm ovulation/egg released  Usually if the prog level is quite high it can be an indication that more than one egg was released eg my last prog level was 103 & I had 2 mature follies so consultant said I definitely released 2 eggs.

Anyway, back to your initial question, yes, I think getting twinges/pains/aches before, during & after ovulation is pretty common on clomid...I'm on cd20 so 6dpo & I've been getting some sharp twinges & have actually got lower back pain this evening. Clomid side effects, AF & pregnancy symptoms are all very similar.

Hope the pain eases up soon.
Fingers crossed for you in the    
Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks for your reply

No I haven't had bloods done yet.  On CD23 so too late this month.  It has been confirmed that I do ovulate on day 15-16 and released 2 eggs last month. Never experienced AF pains so early in my cycle.  Hopefully it will be the Clomid.  Got a scan soon so maybe that will tell us more

Jan


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure they are just Clomid pains hun. Hope your scan goes well, let us know.

Love and  
xxxx


----------

